
As Low-Skilled Jobs Disappear, Men Drop Out of the Workforce - petethomas
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/06/20/as-low-skilled-jobs-disappear-men-drop-out-of-the-workforce/
======
elgabogringo
I'm sure raising the minimum wage and increasing immigration from latin
america will help. /sarc

------
dvhh
not as much disappear as being displaced in lower wage countries

